# MERGED: Compiled Draft Combine Stats: 2002-2005



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Does anyone have past draft combine #s so to see how the 2005 batch sizes up?*

thanks in advance.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Compiled Draft Combine Stats: 2002-2005*

As requested by disgruntledknicksfan...

Most of this information was compiled by MikeDC of the beloved Bulls board. I just added the new information for this year. It should work if you have some version of Microsoft Excel and an unzipping program. It has several sorting options.

Enjoy.

(edit: Please alert me if there are any mistakes, and I will make changes.)

Also know that this information is not comprehensive, but it's all that's been available on ESPN Insider and elsewhere over the last few years.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Compiled Draft Combine Stats: 2002-2005*

Props.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Luke Jackson is more athletic than Igoudala?
Jackson is quicker (11.1 vs 11.17), a better leaper (36" vs 34.5") and stronger (13 reps to 4 reps). Doesn't make sense.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

X-JAY said:


> Luke Jackson is more athletic than Igoudala?
> Jackson is quicker (11.1 vs 11.17), a better leaper (36" vs 34.5") and stronger (13 reps to 4 reps). Doesn't make sense.


That is why you gotta take these combine times with a grain of salt most of the time.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> That is why you gotta take these combine times with a grain of salt most of the time.


I understand for example why TJ Ford and Chris Paul didn't do good in the agility and speed tests (they are small), but some of the results are crazy- Jackson much more athletic than Iggy, Butler who is considered a strong player manages to bench press only 2 times, Wilcox and Nene faster than Amare, Antoine Wright and Melo with bad veticals, Deron Williams being very athletic, Taft being unathletic, Dunleavy quicker, faster and stronger than Butler, Collison quicker, faster and as good a leaper as Bosh and more.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Compiled Draft Combine Stats: 2002-2005*

For anyone that is interested, here is a copy of all the 2002-2005 combine stats I have just pasted in here. It's not so easy to read, but at least you don't need a spreadsheet to view it. 

Somebody PM if they know of a way to line up the tabs better when I make a post like this and I'll fix it.



Player Year Positon Test Score
Anderson, Alan 2005 SG Lane Agility 10.32
Andriuskevicius, M. 2005 C Bench Press 0
Andriuskevicius, M. 2005 C Vertical Jump 27.5
Andriuskevicius, M. 2005 C Lane Agility 11.94
Andriuskevicius, M. 2005 C 3/4 court sprint 3.42
Andriuskevicius, M. 2005 C Overall Rank 73
Bogut, Andrew 2005 C Bench Press 13
Bogut, Andrew 2005 C Vertical Jump 33.5
Bogut, Andrew 2005 C Lane Agility 12.06
Bogut, Andrew 2005 C 3/4 court sprint NA
Bogut, Andrew 2005 C Overall Rank 60
Bynum, Will 2005 PG Vertical Jump 40.5
Bynum, Will 2005 PG 3/4 court sprint 3.00
Diogu, Ike 2005 PF Bench Press 21
Diogu, Ike 2005 PF Vertical Jump 31
Diogu, Ike 2005 PF Lane Agility 11.94
Diogu, Ike 2005 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.45
Diogu, Ike 2005 PF Overall Rank 39
Dorsey, Daryl 2005 PG Bench Press 0
Ellis, Monta 2005 SG Bench Press 0
Ellis, Monta 2005 SG Vertical Jump 31.5
Ellis, Monta 2005 SG Lane Agility 12.13
Ellis, Monta 2005 SG 3/4 court sprint 3.31
Ellis, Monta 2005 SG Overall Rank 70
Felton, Raymond 2005 PG Bench Press 6
Felton, Raymond 2005 PG Vertical Jump 33.5
Felton, Raymond 2005 PG Lane Agility 10.5
Felton, Raymond 2005 PG 3/4 court sprint 3.06
Felton, Raymond 2005 PG Overall Rank 18
Fernandez, Rudy 2005 SG Bench Press 0
Fernandez, Rudy 2005 SG Vertical Jump 35.5
Fernandez, Rudy 2005 SG Lane Agility 10.48
Fernandez, Rudy 2005 SG 3/4 court sprint 3.33
Fernandez, Rudy 2005 SG Overall Rank 56
Frye, Channing 2005 C Bench Press 19
Frye, Channing 2005 C Vertical Jump 31
Frye, Channing 2005 C Lane Agility 11.6
Frye, Channing 2005 C 3/4 court sprint 3.38
Frye, Channing 2005 C Overall Rank 33
Garcia, Francisco 2005 SG Bench Press 5
Garcia, Francisco 2005 SG Vertical Jump 31.5
Garcia, Francisco 2005 SG Lane Agility 10.63
Garcia, Francisco 2005 SG 3/4 court sprint 3.33
Garcia, Francisco 2005 SG Overall Rank 51
Gortat, Marcin 2005 C Bench Press 18
Graham, Joey 2005 SF Bench Press 26
Graham, Joey 2005 SF Vertical Jump 36
Graham, Joey 2005 SF Lane Agility 10.62
Graham, Joey 2005 SF 3/4 court sprint 3.05
Graham, Joey 2005 SF Overall Rank 1
Granger, Danny 2005 SF Bench Press 10
Granger, Danny 2005 SF Vertical Jump 34
Granger, Danny 2005 SF Lane Agility 10.84
Granger, Danny 2005 SF 3/4 court sprint 3.34
Granger, Danny 2005 SF Overall Rank 31
Green, Gerald 2005 SG Bench Press 7
Green, Gerald 2005 SG Vertical Jump 39
Green, Gerald 2005 SG Lane Agility 11.2
Green, Gerald 2005 SG 3/4 court sprint 3.21
Green, Gerald 2005 SG Overall Rank 24
Hayes, Chuck 2005 PF Bench Press 20
Head, Luther 2005 PG Bench Press 14
Head, Luther 2005 PG Vertical Jump 38.5
Head, Luther 2005 PG Lane Agility 11.12
Head, Luther 2005 PG 3/4 court sprint 3.21
Head, Luther 2005 PG Overall Rank 7
Hodge, Julius 2005 SG Bench Press 14
Hodge, Julius 2005 SG Vertical Jump 29
Hodge, Julius 2005 SG Lane Agility 10.89
Hodge, Julius 2005 SG 3/4 court sprint 3.18
Hodge, Julius 2005 SG Overall Rank 26
Ilyasova, Ersan 2005 SF Bench Press 2
Ilyasova, Ersan 2005 SF Vertical Jump 30
Ilyasova, Ersan 2005 SF Lane Agility 11.59
Ilyasova, Ersan 2005 SF 3/4 court sprint NA
Ilyasova, Ersan 2005 SF Overall Rank 74
Jack, Jarrett 2005 PG Bench Press 5
Jack, Jarrett 2005 PG Vertical Jump 28.5
Jack, Jarrett 2005 PG Lane Agility 10.87
Jack, Jarrett 2005 PG 3/4 court sprint 3.24
Jack, Jarrett 2005 PG Overall Rank 54
Jones, Dwayne 2005 C Bench Press 15
Jones, Dwayne 2005 C Vertical Jump 31.5
Jones, Dwayne 2005 C Lane Agility 11.87
Jones, Dwayne 2005 C 3/4 court sprint 3.25
Jones, Dwayne 2005 C Overall Rank 38
Klotz, Jason 2005 PF Vertical Jump 27
Lee, David 2005 PF Bench Press 14
Lee, David 2005 PF Vertical Jump 32.5
Lee, David 2005 PF Lane Agility 10.8
Lee, David 2005 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.19
Lee, David 2005 PF Overall Rank 11
May, Sean 2005 PF Bench Press 12
May, Sean 2005 PF Vertical Jump 33
May, Sean 2005 PF Lane Agility 11.04
May, Sean 2005 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.29
May, Sean 2005 PF Overall Rank 27
McCants, Rashad 2005 SG Bench Press 15
McCants, Rashad 2005 SG Vertical Jump 34.5
McCants, Rashad 2005 SG Lane Agility 10.39
McCants, Rashad 2005 SG 3/4 court sprint 3.11
McCants, Rashad 2005 SG Overall Rank 3
Paul, Chris 2005 PG Bench Press 10
Paul, Chris 2005 PG Vertical Jump 38.5
Paul, Chris 2005 PG Lane Agility 11.09
Paul, Chris 2005 PG 3/4 court sprint 3.22
Paul, Chris 2005 PG Overall Rank 16
Schensher, Luke 2005 C Overall Rank 75
Schensher, Luke 2005 C Vertical Jump 26.5
Schensher, Luke 2005 C Vertical Jump 26.5
Simien, Wayne 2005 PF Bench Press 11
Simien, Wayne 2005 PF Vertical Jump 27.5
Simien, Wayne 2005 PF Lane Agility 11.05
Simien, Wayne 2005 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.35
Simien, Wayne 2005 PF Overall Rank 49
Simon, David 2005 PF Bench Press 18
Taft, Chris 2005 PF Bench Press 14
Taft, Chris 2005 PF Vertical Jump 33
Taft, Chris 2005 PF Lane Agility 11.26
Taft, Chris 2005 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.27
Taft, Chris 2005 PF Overall Rank 25
Taylor Coppenrath 2005 PF Vertical Jump 27
Turiaf, Ronny 2005 PF Bench Press 15
Turiaf, Ronny 2005 PF Vertical Jump 33
Turiaf, Ronny 2005 PF Lane Agility 11.5
Turiaf, Ronny 2005 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.23
Turiaf, Ronny 2005 PF Overall Rank 21
Villanueva, Charlie 2005 PF Bench Press 11
Villanueva, Charlie 2005 PF Vertical Jump 31
Villanueva, Charlie 2005 PF Lane Agility 10.86
Villanueva, Charlie 2005 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.3
Villanueva, Charlie 2005 PF Overall Rank 42
Warrick, Hakim 2005 PF Bench Press 11
Warrick, Hakim 2005 PF Vertical Jump 38
Warrick, Hakim 2005 PF Lane Agility NA
Warrick, Hakim 2005 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.22
Warrick, Hakim 2005 PF Overall Rank 61
Webster, Martell 2005 SF Bench Press 7
Webster, Martell 2005 SF Vertical Jump 30.5
Webster, Martell 2005 SF Lane Agility 11.39
Webster, Martell 2005 SF 3/4 court sprint 3.39
Webster, Martell 2005 SF Overall Rank 74
Williams, Deron 2005 PG Bench Press 15
Williams, Deron 2005 PG Vertical Jump 35
Williams, Deron 2005 PG Lane Agility 10.83
Williams, Deron 2005 PG 3/4 court sprint 3.25
Williams, Deron 2005 PG Overall Rank 10
Williams, Eric 2005 PF Bench Press 18
Williams, Marvin 2005 SF Bench Press 12
Williams, Marvin 2005 SF Vertical Jump 35
Williams, Marvin 2005 SF Lane Agility 11.11
Williams, Marvin 2005 SF 3/4 court sprint 3.17
Williams, Marvin 2005 SF Overall Rank 15
Wright, Antoine 2005 SG Bench Press 12
Wright, Antoine 2005 SG Vertical Jump 29.5
Wright, Antoine 2005 SG Lane Agility 11.45
Wright, Antoine 2005 SG 3/4 court sprint 3.41
Wright, Antoine 2005 SG Overall Rank 55
Childress, Josh 2004 SF Bench Press 11
Childress, Josh 2004 SF Lane Agility 11.95
Childress, Josh 2004 SF Vertical Jump 36
Deng, Luol 2004 SF Bench Press 5
Deng, Luol 2004 SF Lane Agility 11.46
Deng, Luol 2004 SF Vertical Jump 31.5
Gordon, Ben 2004 PG Bench Press 12
Gordon, Ben 2004 PG Lane Agility 11.28
Gordon, Ben 2004 PG Vertical Jump 37.5
Harris, Devon 2004 PG Bench Press 5
Harris, Devon 2004 PG Lane Agility 11.03
Harris, Devon 2004 PG Vertical Jump 37
Howard, Dwight 2004 PF Bench Press 7
Howard, Dwight 2004 PF Lane Agility 11.21
Howard, Dwight 2004 PF Vertical Jump 35.5
Humphries, Kris 2004 PF Bench Press 22
Humphries, Kris 2004 PF Lane Agility 11.33
Humphries, Kris 2004 PF Vertical Jump 36
Iguodala, Andre 2004 SG Bench Press 4
Iguodala, Andre 2004 SG Lane Agility 11.17
Iguodala, Andre 2004 SG Vertical Jump 34.5
Jackson, Luke 2004 SG Bench Press 13
Jackson, Luke 2004 SG Lane Agility 11.1
Jackson, Luke 2004 SG Vertical Jump 36
Jefferson, Al 2004 PF Bench Press 3
Jefferson, Al 2004 PF Lane Agility 13.08
Jefferson, Al 2004 PF Vertical Jump 30
Livingston, Shaun 2004 PG Bench Press 0
Livingston, Shaun 2004 PG Lane Agility 10.72
Livingston, Shaun 2004 PG Vertical Jump 30
Nelson, Jameer 2004 PG Bench Press 15
Nelson, Jameer 2004 PG Lane Agility 10.95
Nelson, Jameer 2004 PG Vertical Jump 33.5
Okafor, Emeka 2004 PF Bench Press 22
Okafor, Emeka 2004 PF Lane Agility 12.32
Okafor, Emeka 2004 PF Vertical Jump 34
Ramos, Peter John 2004 C Bench Press 5
Ramos, Peter John 2004 C Lane Agility 12.61
Ramos, Peter John 2004 C Vertical Jump 26.5
Smith, Josh 2004 SF Bench Press 12
Smith, Josh 2004 SF Lane Agility 11.43
Smith, Josh 2004 SF Vertical Jump 39.5
Smith, JR 2004 SG Bench Press 5
Smith, JR 2004 SG Lane Agility 10.93
Smith, JR 2004 SG Vertical Jump 35.5
Snyder, Kirk 2004 SG Bench Press 19
Snyder, Kirk 2004 SG Lane Agility 10.79
Snyder, Kirk 2004 SG Vertical Jump 35
Anthony, Carmelo 2003 SF 3/4 court sprint 3.15
Anthony, Carmelo 2003 SF Bench Press 7
Anthony, Carmelo 2003 SF Lane Agility 11.4
Anthony, Carmelo 2003 SF Vertical Jump 33.5
Anthony, Carmelo 2003 SF Body Fat 8%
Bosh, Chris 2003 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.3
Bosh, Chris 2003 PF Bench Press 9
Bosh, Chris 2003 PF Lane Agility 11.8
Bosh, Chris 2003 PF Vertical Jump 33
Collison, Nick 2003 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.28
Collison, Nick 2003 PF Bench Press 8
Collison, Nick 2003 PF Body Fat 17%
Collison, Nick 2003 PF Lane Agility 11.62
Collison, Nick 2003 PF Vertical Jump 33
Ford, TJ 2003 PG 3/4 court sprint 3.2
Ford, TJ 2003 PG Bench Press 0
Ford, TJ 2003 PG Lane Agility 11.45
Ford, TJ 2003 PG Vertical Jump 39.5
Hinrich, Kirk 2003 PG 3/4 court sprint 3.1
Hinrich, Kirk 2003 PG Bench Press 10
Hinrich, Kirk 2003 PG Lane Agility 10.98
Hinrich, Kirk 2003 PG Vertical Jump 33.5
Howard, Josh 2003 SG 3/4 court sprint 3.09
Howard, Josh 2003 SG Lane Agility 10.89
Howard, Josh 2003 SG Vertical Jump 36.5
James LeBron 2003 SF Body Fat 6.70%
Kaman, Chris 2003 C 3/4 court sprint 3.37
Kaman, Chris 2003 C Bench Press 15
Kaman, Chris 2003 C Body Fat 16.30%
Kaman, Chris 2003 C Lane Agility 11.33
Kaman, Chris 2003 C Vertical Jump 30.5
Lang, James 2003 C Body Fat 21.40%
Milicic, Darko 2003 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.36
Milicic, Darko 2003 PF Bench Press 13
Milicic, Darko 2003 PF Lane Agility 11.3
Milicic, Darko 2003 PF Vertical Jump 32.5
Podkolzine, Pavel 2003 C Bench Press 5
Podkolzine, Pavel 2003 C Lane Agility 13.4
Podkolzine, Pavel 2003 C Vertical Jump 22.5
Podkolzine, Pavel 2003 C 3/4 court sprint 3.8
Wade, Dwyane 2003 SG 3/4 court sprint 3.08
Wade, Dwyane 2003 SG Bench Press 9
Wade, Dwyane 2003 SG Lane Agility 10.56
Wade, Dwyane 2003 SG Vertical Jump 35
Boozer, Carlos 2002 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.31
Boozer, Carlos 2002 PF Bench Press 13
Boozer, Carlos 2002 PF Lane Agility 10.77
Boozer, Carlos 2002 PF Overal Rank 32
Boozer, Carlos 2002 PF Vertical Jump 28.5
Borchardt, Curtis 2002 C 3/4 court sprint 3.63
Borchardt, Curtis 2002 C Bench Press 7
Borchardt, Curtis 2002 C Lane Agility 12.56
Borchardt, Curtis 2002 C Overal Rank 74
Borchardt, Curtis 2002 C Vertical Jump 27
Butler, Caron 2002 SF 3/4 court sprint 3.33
Butler, Caron 2002 SF Bench Press 2
Butler, Caron 2002 SF Lane Agility 12.15
Butler, Caron 2002 SF Overal Rank 68
Butler, Caron 2002 SF Vertical Jump 31
Dunleavy Jr., Mike 2002 SF 3/4 court sprint 3.3
Dunleavy Jr., Mike 2002 SF Bench Press 11
Dunleavy Jr., Mike 2002 SF Lane Agility 11.55
Dunleavy Jr., Mike 2002 SF Overal Rank 53
Dunleavy Jr., Mike 2002 SF Vertical Jump 29
Gooden, Drew 2002 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.19
Gooden, Drew 2002 PF Bench Press 13
Gooden, Drew 2002 PF Lane Agility 11.81
Gooden, Drew 2002 PF Overal Rank 22
Gooden, Drew 2002 PF Vertical Jump 33
Hilario, Nene 2002 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.19
Hilario, Nene 2002 PF Bench Press 16
Hilario, Nene 2002 PF Lane Agility 10.73
Hilario, Nene 2002 PF Overal Rank 2
Hilario, Nene 2002 PF Vertical Jump 34
Jeffries, Chris 2002 SF 3/4 court sprint 3.4
Jeffries, Chris 2002 SF Bench Press 9
Jeffries, Chris 2002 SF Lane Agility 11.73
Jeffries, Chris 2002 SF Overal Rank 63
Jeffries, Chris 2002 SF Vertical Jump 30
Rush, Kareem 2002 SG 3/4 court sprint 3.22
Rush, Kareem 2002 SG Bench Press 15
Rush, Kareem 2002 SG Lane Agility 11.86
Rush, Kareem 2002 SG Overal Rank 34
Rush, Kareem 2002 SG Vertical Jump 30
Stoudemire, Amare 2002 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.25
Stoudemire, Amare 2002 PF Bench Press 12
Stoudemire, Amare 2002 PF Lane Agility 11.19
Stoudemire, Amare 2002 PF Overal Rank 12
Stoudemire, Amare 2002 PF Vertical Jump 35.5
Wagner, DaJuan 2002 SG 3/4 court sprint 3.22
Wagner, DaJuan 2002 SG Bench Press 16
Wagner, DaJuan 2002 SG Lane Agility 12.03
Wagner, DaJuan 2002 SG Overal Rank 21
Wagner, DaJuan 2002 SG Vertical Jump 35
Wilcox, Chris 2002 PF 3/4 court sprint 3.16
Wilcox, Chris 2002 PF Bench Press 20
Wilcox, Chris 2002 PF Lane Agility 11.43
Wilcox, Chris 2002 PF Overal Rank 5
Wilcox, Chris 2002 PF Vertical Jump 34.5
Williams, Frank 2002 PG 3/4 court sprint 3.29
Williams, Frank 2002 PG Lane Agility 11.73
Williams, Frank 2002 PG Overal Rank 64
Williams, Frank 2002 PG Vertical Jump 31
Williams, Jay 2002 PG Bench Press 10
Williams, Jay 2002 PG Lane Agility 10.34
Williams, Jay 2002 PG 3/4 court sprint 3.09
Williams, Jay 2002 PG Overal Rank 7
Williams, Jay 2002 PG Vertical Jump 36
Woods, Qyntel 2002 SF 3/4 court sprint 3.23
Woods, Qyntel 2002 SF Bench Press 2
Woods, Qyntel 2002 SF Lane Agility 11.94
Woods, Qyntel 2002 SF Overal Rank 41
Woods, Qyntel 2002 SF Vertical Jump 34.5


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> That is why you gotta take these combine times with a grain of salt most of the time.


This was before his back surgery. You dont have to take it with a grain of salt. You have understand the situation.


----------

